# new beginning



## autumnrider (Feb 2, 2010)

:ar15:Starting in the am, we are going after the first dawg/hog for July!!!!!! send some luck our way-------got to get some zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz's God Bless Friends!!!!!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

GO GET EM!!! I'd still like to burn some powder on hogs. Some day!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good luck autumnrider. +1 on the hogs.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Good luck !!!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

All the best!


----------



## autumnrider (Feb 2, 2010)

Saturday, 7/2/11, six set ups and only brought one dawg in..... st up in cut over--9:20 am--rabbit distress--- 92 degrees--dawg showed at 300 yrds on a wide open (live) run, straight to the call----partner watched him come and was hopeing that the dawg would stop but never did----the dawg entered the thicker cutover where I was stationed--thinking that a dawg would use the road to come to the call, i was watching the road ---- dawg popped out of the thick and i could not get the safety off fast enough---and dawg gone---naw, thats what i meant, DAWG GONE!!!---Thats why i called it a wide open (live) run, cause he is the first dawg to come that close -- 30 yrds---and get away...
Sunday, 7/3/11, no luck other than I found my shooting sticks that I left out there sometime in early May---I suppose you can call that good luck though!!!!

God Blessed us with a beautiful day!!!


----------



## autumnrider (Feb 2, 2010)

Hey CM and YD---we did not go after the hogs yesterday or today---we are seeing to many snakes right now but if you guys are ever in North Mississippi or just passing through and have a day or two to burn, message me and i'll get you my number and i'll try to get you on the hogs..... u folks are always welcome!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank Autumnrider I appreciate the invite, same goes if you happen to be here(hopefully it won't be 118*) we'll try to slay a few.


----------



## autumnrider (Feb 2, 2010)

thanks yd. Maybe some day i'll make it that way....but it would be a blast...........


----------

